# Broken Canine, what should I do?



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

My 8 month old male gsd broke a piece of his top left canine off this evening trying to catch snow that I was shoveling. I went to throw the snow and he came jumping out of nowhere. I thought he was on about 10feet behind me playing with his ball. Well his face met the shovel. There was a bit of blood but he just kept going like nothing even happened. Ate his supper fine and it doesn't seem to be bothering him. It looks like it is a piece off the side back of the tooth not just a big chunk from the bottom. I can't really get a good look at it but I think there might be some pulp (nerve) showing, little red dot. 

My vet is closed until Monday. Will it be ok to wait until Monday to call or should I seek out an emergency vet? I am so nervous, I cant really afford a huge vet bill right now, but if it is required then I guess I will have to figure it out. I am so worried after reading some stuff online about broken/chipped teeth.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You can always *CALL *the ER vet and see what they suggest; normally it is best to see a veterinary dentist ASAP but that is not usually at the doggie ER in my experience. They may be able to give you a referral though. Depending on the damage teeth don't have a lot of time.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Does it start to die if the nerve is exposed? And then would it need to be pulled.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If you get in quick enough, can probably get a root canal it a cap. But you have a day it two. If it's not causing a lot if pain, it can wait till Monday. IMHO.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know someone whose female GSD broke a canine on a long bite. Found the tooth imbedded in the sleeve. She couldn't get the dog into the dental specialist for well over a month, though they were able to get a consult a few days after it happend. Vet did a root canal/cap, dog is back to doing bitework. The main thing is getting a really good specialist so it is done correctly.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma is missing a canine, it just never came in. She's never had any issues missing it. Tessa chipped her right top canine, the vet said the root wasn't exposed but with wear I'd have to consider a root canal or removal eventually. She passed away unexpectedly before we got to that point, but due to cost I would have gone with removal. Tessa chipped hers on a recreational bone at a friends place, I don't feed that size of bones (like a piece of femur) for just this reason, but staying overnight I found her chewing on it and took it away, and later noticed the tooth broken. 

If the root is exposed time is an issue so no infection gets up into the jaw.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

It is really late here right now so I think I will call get the call the after hours sevice for the vet tomorrow and have them call me to see what to do. They will most likely tell me Monday is fine. I live an hour away from the closet vet. He is sound asleep at the moment, so it cant be bothering him to bad. Now I wish I had of sprung for pet insurance. He has had pano on and off for 5months requiring meds twice, cut his nose yesterday. But he just keeps going. He sure is a tuff guy.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our female Zoey had a collision with our male and broke the back from her lower left canine exposing the pulp. We saw our regular vet first, they put her on antibiotics and then referred us to the only veterinary dentist is our area who is only here locally 2 weeks a month. We had to wait about a week, but had no problems with infection and the root canal and crown went well. 

Zoey never showed any signs of pain either, she wanted to continue playing, I've broken teeth (hockey) I know I couldnt "blow it off" like she did. Hope your pup is doing well, good luck.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Athena broke her top left canine about three weeks ago. She had pulp exposed, my vet put+ her on antibiotics for a week and then I had it removed. Athena does not do bitework so I decided not to do a root canal. Fast forward two weeks and she is doing fantastic. She is not going to win a beauty contest (I think she is a gorgeous lady with or without her tooth) but she is healthy and happy. It is a large expense to have a root canal and one I could not afford but I did not want to wait and let infection set in.


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

I got a better look at today. It doesnt appear to be all the way through to the nerve, but it is thin meaning you can see color through the ename. I have to wait until Monday tosee anyone. Thanks for all the information. I will keep you updated oncehe sees someone.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would call Robin and ask her who she uses.

By the way, I never saw your intro post. Hello from a fellow Narnia dog owner!


----------



## meli_ssa4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> I would call Robin and ask her who she uses.
> 
> By the way, I never saw your intro post. Hello from a fellow Narnia dog owner!


I didn't call Robin, but did talk to a vet, we are just going to watch his tooth for now. It seems to be fine, I always think the worst when stuff happens, but I guess it isn't has bad as I thought. 

I see your guy is the same age as my Rylee. She was born Aug 1, 2012. Her parents are Nefa and Zeppelin. Do you keep in touch with Robin much? I have been to a few of her training classes with both dogs and have attended multiple Schutzhund training they do on her fields just to watch. She is great and has offered me tonnes of advice.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Veronika (1989) broke a upper Canine tooth. It did turn brown where the break was. Doggy Dentistry has come a long way since then. I would guess a hole can be drilled, a post can be glued in (weak point) and a crown can be installed.. Veronika aka: "Poopers" never cared, she still ran the entire show.

SGCSG


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My veterinary dentist really did not want to pull an upper because of the risk of creating an oronasal fistula. She did a root canal, *no* crown. No more tugging. IF we wanted to do tugging it would have to be a titanium crown and that is weaker than the natural tooth. It held until she died, just wore away over time but was there.

AVDS - Crown Therapy Information Page - Dog Tooth Restoration - Dog Tooth Problem

If it is a lower canine, that is another ball of wax. The root to the lower canine is part of the jaw support structure and removing it can really compromise the jaw.

AVDS - Broken Teeth Information Page - Dog Tooth - Cat Tooth


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> My veterinary dentist really did not want to pull an upper because of the risk of creating an oronasal fistula. She did a root canal, *no* crown. No more tugging. IF we wanted to do tugging it would have to be a titanium crown and that is weaker than the natural tooth. It held until she died, just wore away over time but was there.
> 
> AVDS - Crown Therapy Information Page - Dog Tooth Restoration - Dog Tooth Problem
> 
> ...


It's incredible how long the root is on the lower canine. We have two "films" (lol) to show the whole RC. You can easily see how integral the canine is to the structure of the lower jaw.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

Our puppy broke her upper left canine. She's 10 months old. We have begun bite work so I'm a bit concerned. 
Any advice?


----------

